# SMOOTHEST DRAW CYCLE



## Nimrod! (Mar 1, 2021)

Inexperienced old guy recovering strength after serious illness seeks recommendations for smoothest draw cycle compound target bow whose draw weight can be incrementally increased over time.
I can probably start at about 50 or 60#, but want to use good judgment in choosing a bow I can stick with as I improve. 70# is the most I would ever use. Serious recommendations would be appreciated. I am leaning toward a Hoyt of some kind, but to am still open to any brand and model.
Thanks.


----------



## JoeBear1958 (Feb 21, 2018)

Most seniors only shoot 50 to 60 pound bows. Lot of threads on easy draw bows. Maybe do a search. I’ve read probably a half dozen in the last couple years. Good luck


----------



## Onski316 (Sep 12, 2018)

I've always seen Elite pop up when it comes to wanting the smoothest draw cycle. I have a bad shoulder and an aggressive cam aggravates it so smooth is definitely a trait I look for.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Elite remedy and the elite enkore with standard mods I personally think are the two flagship bows this year that are the easiest to draw for their weight. 

If used then I'd say elite synergy probably the easiest to draw. 

My wife has had 7 different bows in her hunting career and she got an elite enkore in the same maxed out draw weight as her other ones and she says it's the easiest she has pulled and can do it all day and thinks she should of went more pounds and she has the performance mods on it(enkore comes with the performance mods) I also thought it drew super nice so I ordered me a elite remedy and yep its, smooth and easy to draw.


----------



## macomb mike (Nov 26, 2008)

Any PSE with the Evolve cam.


----------



## Nimrod! (Mar 1, 2021)

JoeBear1958 said:


> Most seniors only shoot 50 to 60 pound bows. Lot of threads on easy draw bows. Maybe do a search. I’ve read probably a half dozen in the last couple years. Good luck


Thanks. I'll start the search today.


----------



## Nimrod! (Mar 1, 2021)

JoeBear1958 said:


> Most seniors only shoot 50 to 60 pound bows. Lot of threads on easy draw bows. Maybe do a search. I’ve read probably a half dozen in the last couple years. Good luck


Thanks JoeBear1958. Makes me think I'm on the right track.


----------



## Nimrod! (Mar 1, 2021)

macomb mike said:


> Any PSE with the Evolve cam.


Thanks Mike. The cam is dither sort of specific info I really need.


----------



## Nimrod! (Mar 1, 2021)

Onski316 said:


> I've always seen Elite pop up when it comes to wanting the smoothest draw cycle. I have a bad shoulder and an aggressive cam aggravates it so smooth is definitely a trait I look for.


Thanks Onski 316.


----------



## Nimrod! (Mar 1, 2021)

bowtech2006 said:


> Elite remedy and the elite enkore with standard mods I personally think are the two flagship bows this year that are the easiest to draw for their weight.
> 
> If used then I'd say elite synergy probably the easiest to draw.
> 
> My wife has had 7 different bows in her hunting career and she got an elite enkore in the same maxed out draw weight as her other ones and she says it's the easiest she has pulled and can do it all day and thinks she should of went more pounds and she has the performance mods on it(enkore comes with the performance mods) I also thought it drew super nice so I ordered me a elite remedy and yep its, smooth and easy to draw.


Thanks Bowtech2006. Big help.


----------



## Jeremy K (Oct 16, 2013)

I sold a guy my elite synergy who was dealing with shoulder pain and was ready to switch to a crossgun . He pulled the Elite back a few times and the smile on his face was priceless.


----------



## Az archery (Jun 9, 2020)

Mathews conquest too


----------



## Lastfrontier_archer (Feb 26, 2014)

Mathews no cam htr. No question


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

Xpedition Perfexion XL is butter smooth as well and super light.


----------



## nightvision (Aug 30, 2011)

You said target. I’d just do 40-50. No reason at all to pull more just to punch paper and 3D targets.

Take an Elite Synergy or E35 at 45lbs and have fun.


----------



## bobcat91 (Oct 18, 2006)

Bowtech Revolt X is worth you looking into. 33 ATA so it provides stability and a silky smooth draw. Great bow


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Single cams or bows with lower IBO ratings will draw smooth. If you really are focused on the draw nothing rivals an Oneida!


----------



## poppasmurf15 (Dec 20, 2019)

Nimrod! said:


> Inexperienced old guy recovering strength after serious illness seeks recommendations for smoothest draw cycle compound target bow whose draw weight can be incrementally increased over time.
> I can probably start at about 50 or 60#, but want to use good judgment in choosing a bow I can stick with as I improve. 70# is the most I would ever use. Serious recommendations would be appreciated. I am leaning toward a Hoyt of some kind, but to am still open to any brand and model.
> Thanks.


Elite...period... Best part of them is the let-down on them is very tame considering the amount of letoff you get with them. It's one of the main reasons I switched back. I got tired of letting down high let-off bows and telling every deer in the woods I just did it...lol

The new adjustable cams give you a LOT of options for draw-length and feel too.


----------



## Konk (Aug 4, 2016)

Don't rule out the Bowtech Solution SS. VERY smoot draw cycle. You can get 50#, 60#, or 70# draw weight. Regardless of which one you choose, if you buy new and have to order it expect a long wait time. (6-12 weeks or more) Good luck.


----------



## bucktrout (Oct 29, 2003)

I have found an elite energy and Synergy to be excellent for "senior shoulder" there is no hump in the draw and the valley is wide. I have a friend who is recovering from solder and sternum injuries and the Elite energy is the only bow he can comfortably shoot now.


----------



## Mdawgpound91 (Aug 24, 2019)

Nimrod! said:


> Thanks Mike. The cam is dither sort of specific info I really need.


Get yourself a longer axle to axle. Something like the PSE Evoke 35 with the EC evolve cams rather than the SE evolve cams. I own the PSE Evoke 35 with the SE cams at 70 lbs and it truly does pull like butter.


----------



## Nimrod! (Mar 1, 2021)

Mdawgpound91 said:


> Get yourself a longer axle to axle. Something like the PSE Evoke 35 with the EC evolve cams rather than the SE evolve cams. I own the PSE Evoke 35 with the SE cams at 70 lbs and it truly does pull like butter.


Thanks Mdawgpund91. I'll check it out. Sounds like what I want.


----------



## Nimrod! (Mar 1, 2021)

Az archery said:


> Mathews conquest too


Thanks Az archery.


----------



## fcap60 (Jul 18, 2015)

The PSE with the EC cams are highly rated. I have 2 bows with those Cams. 
As stated above, I'd also go down on your Draw Weight.
Maybe try 40-50 lbs


----------



## Easttxbowman (Oct 23, 2015)

Elite synergy no question.


----------



## ccdog (May 23, 2007)

IF you can find a Elite Synergy, Grab it, Shoot it. I’ll keep my 2015 for a very very long time.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

dtrkyman said:


> Single cams or bows with lower IBO ratings will draw smooth. If you really are focused on the draw nothing rivals an Oneida!


Not all single cams are that smooth. The older ones definitely are but later as they tried to tweak speed out of them they got pretty rough to draw with most having a big hump toward the end of the draw cycle (Mathews Z7, PSE Mach X, etc.)


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

If you want smooth.... Take a look at the Athens Vista 33/35!!!!


----------



## rossN (May 5, 2021)

I was impressed with Invicta


----------



## msh441 (May 22, 2020)

Mathesx TRX.

Most linier draw I’ve felt. Zero drop into a valley. Just a draw that starts off heavy, and lightens up ever-ao-slightly through the draw cycle until it just stops at a firm cable-stop backwall, where it stops.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Back in the day, manufacturers used draw curve graphs to illustrate the draw curve of their bows. As speed became more of a selling attribute, they dropped the graphs because the bell shaped curve started looking more like a square and the bows pulled like a rusty gate. In general the speed bows have the worst feeling draws because you are pulling the max poundage for the longest time or dwell at the top of the curve (start early and end late in the draw cycle) The stored energy has to come from somewhere. If you look at a curve the pounds being on the vertical axis and the draw length being horizontal and you graph your bow, under the curve you will have inch pounds stored in the limbs. SO, the lower rated IBO speed bows usually feel easier to pull (some bows have a nasty ramp up or drop off, but they tend to be the faster bows). The easiest bow to pull is an Oneida (IBO speed of 305) IMO. I have noticed some people feel that a bow that develops pounds early in the cycle feels harder to pull than one that develops it's max later in the cycle. Bring back the draw curve graphs please!


----------



## Az archery (Jun 9, 2020)

Nimrod! said:


> Thanks Az archery.


I posted my 40lb conquest for sale: new cam, string awesome bow just shooting trad


----------



## Pwesterfield (Jun 10, 2021)

If you want to be able to start low and work up I would use a "grow with me bow". Somethimg like the Diamond Ininate Edge, Mission Craze. They're not the fastest bows but they work well. Just try the cams for the ones you, and your shoulder like.


----------



## Goshawker1 (Aug 27, 2021)

Nimrod! said:


> Inexperienced old guy recovering strength after serious illness seeks recommendations for smoothest draw cycle compound target bow whose draw weight can be incrementally increased over time.
> I can probably start at about 50 or 60#, but want to use good judgment in choosing a bow I can stick with as I improve. 70# is the most I would ever use. Serious recommendations would be appreciated. I am leaning toward a Hoyt of some kind, but to am still open to any brand and model.
> Thanks.


Which bow did you end up going with and what’s the results?


----------



## Jian123 (Jul 24, 2021)

I have both the htr and e35 , the htr draws steady and never really breaks over heavily and the e35 is an even pull but breaks like a gentle roll.over . Both are amazing ...I'm 61 yo and both are good . Only difference majorly is the e35 feels like it draws 10 pounds lighter .


----------



## rhoover800 (11 mo ago)

The PSE's are very nice and smooth. Bowtech is another smooth and forgiving brand. All the new bows from the major brands are pretty smooth as long as you stay away from the more aggressive cams.


----------



## JPiniewski (Dec 7, 2002)

I have bad shoulders, elbows and am missing a bicep. I shoot an Athens Vista 33 and a PSE EVL EVO 34 50-60 pounders. --JP


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

evolve cams. 50 pounds butter


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

PSE NI single cams, smooth!


----------

